
No, Ebook sales aren't down. Major publishers' sales are down - caseysoftware
http://voxday.blogspot.com/2015/11/the-collapse-of-publishing-industry.html
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I would have to see evidence from a different source besides Vox Day / Ted
Beale before believing it.

